# NBA Regular Season Game 39: Houston Rockets @ Detroit Pistons



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HUGE lift for each and every player on the team with McGrady back on the court. Team morale and chemistry is back up and with a chance to win any game they play, everyone seems to be stepping up. Should be a close one if Biillups and Hamilton are contained.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac has missed 4 of his last 5, and Alston has just looked scared.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I just want to say from the bottom of my heart I am really very disappointed with the tragic way that this season has gone for your team in Houston. Bowen just went out with an irregular heartbeat... Wow. That's absolutely terrible.

You are by far the most star crossed team in the NBA right now. Quite possibly in the first six years of this century. This is... beyond words.

Wow.


-Chris.



edit: accidentally put down starstruck instead of star crossed initially.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

rocckets gonna lose


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

88-90 Detroit 5:52 4th

McGrady: 39pts 8rebs 4st 15/25fg


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

88-92 Det. 3:55 4th


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

90-94 Detroit 2:40 4th timeout

McGrady: 41pts


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

sucks that rockets gonna lose this one


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

94-96 Detroit 1:09 4th


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

94-98 Det. 22sec 4th


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Lu with the 3 :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this boxscore is way to slow


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

2 pt game 10 secs come on


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rip splits the free throws.. Rockets down 2 with 10.3 left..


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

97-99 Det. 10sec 4th

Houston ball


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wow Lu with the 3 :clap:


if one thing has been proven this year its that Luther Head is CLUTCH


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Alston to Tmac doubled to Head who misses a good 3 to end the game.. tip up, no good.. ballgame.. TMac talkin to Luther.. Wow Luther almost came up real real big there!

Oh and I know about Luther and clutch.. too bad that last one didnt go down!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

lu misses the three. juwan doesnt get the tip.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

So close... Luther almost came through again.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

damn

Head misses the 3...Juwan gets off rebound but misses the layup


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

that's just rockets bad luck again....sad that t-mac has to score 43 points and still lose....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac is averaging 37 ppg over his last 7 whole games.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

irregular heartbeats sound like a scary thing... I say a lot of bad things about Ryan, but I sincerely hope he'll be alright

Without Yao, we lost to the best team in the league by 2 pts, nothing to be ashamed of at all.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> irregular heartbeats sound like a scary thing... I say a lot of bad things about Ryan, but I sincerely hope he'll be alright
> 
> Without Yao, we lost to the best team in the league by 2 pts, nothing to be ashamed of at all.


yeah, hopefully he is alright.

we are gonna need a 17th man exception at this rate. but with the looks of tonight's game, this team is primed to make a run when yao returns.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Even though we lost tonight, I'm still really proud of our rockets! Too bad the game wasn't on national tv..


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

so damn close!
anyways, a good sign that we could challenge the former champion!
but again I'd say we have to improve our performance at home!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What a great leader. As depressing as this season has been, just having T-Mac around always seem to make things better.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I just saw the highlights and I saw T-Mac's behind the back assist to Head for the 3. That was pretty awesome. I can't wait to see the team when Yao gets back.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

great effort and we're nowhere near our best, i still think theres a chance to make the playoffs if some luck will start to roll for us


----------

